# Coughing goats



## hippygoatherder (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello fellow goat lovers. Fairly new to goat farming, learning alot, and having a blast.
I bought a lamancha doe during the summer. Had her home for about a week, then I noticed her sneezing and coughing randomly. She has always done this but eats regular, runs and plays with no ill affect.
Haven't been concerned till my other doe that I keep with her started coughing just recently.
Both goats have recently been wormed with ivermec once.
I have read through several pages here and see how to test for lungworm which I am doing tonight.
I have feared perhaps pnuemonia, and hoping to correctly diagnose on my own without overmedicating and not having to go back to the vet unless it is an emergency.
Any advice appreciated.



Any other suggestions and advice will be appreciated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would definitely do the lung worm test. You can also try Vet Rx. What is their temp?


----------



## hippygoatherder (Nov 26, 2013)

Their temp is 101. 3 usually. Been a week since I have checked.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would try the Vet Rx.


----------



## amiandhergoats (Nov 14, 2012)

When I first started with goats, two of the girls I purchased came to me with CAE (I did not know enough to insist on a test) and both of them coughed on and off for a few months. CAE can do funny things to the immune system of a goat, and a goat can test neg. for it for years while still carrying. Have you tried testing yours?

Since then, both girls have had very stable immune systems, have birthed great CAE free kids and been my best two milkers, all while consistently and naturally carrying a normal wormload. Their coughing passed after a few months. 

It's a possibility yours are adjusting to the colder weather. It's also possible there is more hay stirring up in the drier air. We've found that the cold air reveals more dust in the hay at feeding time, and this can cause them to cough a little.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mine are coughing off and on too.. Last year this happened and it went away within a month or so. This year I'm up to 9. I gave robitussin DM (Goathiker suggested this) yesterday, and they are better. I'm also giving vitamin C's too. I keep checking the temps, no fever yet, so I think it's a cold. Mine all tested CAE negative. Oh, and I gave them all some nutra drench, and vit B complex


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree with trying the vet rx. It is inexpensive and works great. I had a Nubian who seemed to have allergies in the Spring and Fall. Vet rx helped her immensely! And the one time she did get pneumonia, my vet diagnosed it over the phone and gave me antibiotics for her. She cleared up beautifully - and the vet rx helped her feel better while we waited for the antibiotic to kick in.


----------



## hippygoatherder (Nov 26, 2013)

I tested fecal during the night and it ruled out lungworm. I have not had a CAE test. Been reading up on that. Thanks for the suggestions and more of it are welcomed.
From what I read, CAE can't be passed from adult goat to adult goat but only from mother to child. Is this correct? If that's the case, I don't think it is CAE. Also, these goats aren't sisters and came from two different places.
What is the best way to test for CAE?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Go to the Biotracking website, or the WADDL website and they will explain what to do. It's basically a blood sample that you need to send in.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you send in blood work to a lab to test for cae...another thought could be internal CL ...the same lab can test for both with one vile of blood...

http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts_waddl/

You could also try 5 days of antibiotic such as Nuflor (rx) or Tylan 200 (otc) and see if it dont knock it out...


----------

